# Turneresque?



## petach (Sep 15, 2013)

Maldon in Essex. Canon 50d




maldon panorama by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 15, 2013)

petach said:


> Maldon in Essex. Canon 50d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ! Like it. 

When you look at the paintings from the old masters you soon appreciate just how they recognised, and reproduced beautiful light.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 15, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

petach said:


> Maldon in Essex. Canon 50d




Beautiful light, I like it too. Well done.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

petach said:


> Maldon in Essex. Canon 50d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for show us a great Photo like this.
It proof the most important factor in Photography------That I have learn from the Photography school = The Great Photos is created from = 80% of the Artistic ability, The Technical Know How and the Skill of the person who press and recorded the photo, only 15% from the great Lens and just 5% from the camera's body.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the amazing photos. Fredric Church and Thomas Cole are two other 19th century painters who's depiction of light is worth studying and enjoying.


----------



## petach (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the positive responses.


----------



## ME (Sep 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Maldon in Essex. Canon 50d
> ...









I concur.


----------

